# Rhodes! Corry is calling :)



## Corry (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi everybody  in August I am moving to Rhodes for a longer period and I would like to meet there new people and make friendships as I know only few people there. I am in my twenties and I like to go out with friends and socialize. I am an easygoing and fun loving yet a reliable person. I speak also Hungraian, Slovak and Czech so feel free to contact me  I am looking forward to hearing from you :clap2:


----------

